# Bear grylls in derelict Poland



## 4201Chieftain (Mar 13, 2012)

A YouTube link to bear grylls "exploring" a derelict dock in Poland.
Looks like a fun place! Wouldn't fancy trying his method of entry, blowing the door off it hinges ha ha
It's in 3 parts, this is the first and the other 2 are in the related vids 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_J22wQyHjc8&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/ame]


----------



## The Archivist (Mar 13, 2012)

Interesting and all, but I doubt that much of what he did there was actually necessary or useful for surviving in an urban environment. The vast amount of energy expended to get to one raw pigeon's egg, for example, probably isn't justified by the meagre nutritional gain. 

The highlight for me is probably the part where Bear, up to his waist in a sewer, utters the immortal line 'Stinks..smells like a sewer here'. 
Really? You don't say?


----------



## neill (Mar 13, 2012)

The Archivist said:


> The highlight for me is probably the part where Bear, up to his waist in a sewer, utters the immortal line 'Stinks..smells like a sewer here'.
> Really? You don't say?



Amazing what an Eaton education can teach you!


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for sharing J. Love it. 
I'd def recommend anyone to watch this for entertainment purposes, take it with a pich of salt and use common sense etc. 
But, I love Bear, yeah I know' he's a bit of a TV phoney, and always has a crew of 20 to help him etc. But when you look at the charity stuff he's done (absolutely nuts) and what he does now for the scouts (He sports the scout badge throughout this series) gotta respect him. 
I did however scream at the laptop at 07:05 when he starts lumping the shaft with the pole 
And I really hope that him smashing up that retro medicine cabinet is staged....


----------



## Scaramanger (Mar 13, 2012)

Definately someone you want on your team in any post apocaliptical situation


----------

